# [Gentoo] emerger uniquement des sources 100% libres

## versus8

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais rendre ma Gentoo 100% compatible GNU (libre de toute licence suspicieuse).

Mais je ne retrouve plus le tuto sur le net qui indiquait quels étaient les procédures.

Au temps que je puisse m'en souvenir, le tuto était relativement court, car cela ne tiendrait qu'à des paramètres dans le make.conf.

Quelqu'un pourrait me donner un pitit coup de pouce ?  je sais qu'en ce moment, je n'arrête pas de vous solliciter (au fur et à mesure que j'en apprend sur Gentoo  :Very Happy:  ), désolé si ma présence prend un certain "poids" sur le forum (dans le sens où je poste beaucoup ces temps-ci ^^ ).

Mais si vous pouvez me fournir des infos/liens, je vous en remercie d'avance  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Il faut jouer avec ACCEPT_LICENCES et le USE flag deblob.

----------

## versus8

Salut Xavier, et merci pour ta réponse.

Je vais voir étudier la chose en profondeur  :Smile: 

EDIT : est-ce que je peux utiliser dans "ACCEPT_LICENCES" le connecteur '-' ?  sinon pour le noyau, je pense que cela risque d'être un peu plus compliqué ^^ mais je vais retrousser mes manches :p

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Mets ceci dans ton make.conf

```
ACCEPT_LICENCE="-* @FREE"
```

Il faudra probablement ajouter "as-is" et "freedist", à toi de voir si tu acceptes ces cas-là.

----------

## versus8

Apparemment, la licence as-is est devenu obsolète depuis janvier (﻿voir Bug 440638 & bug parent 436214)

Licence Group :

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/profiles/license_groups?r1=1.189&r2=1.190

Changelog :

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/profiles/ChangeLog?revision=1.7350

La licence as-is a donc été remplacé par HPND :

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/licenses/HPND

Très intéressante discussion sur la problématique (qui est liée aux dernières modifications) :

www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/gentoo/dev/260769

Je continue d'étudier la chose  :Smile: 

----------

## versus8

Coucou,

Je pense avoir les informations nécessaires, bientôt je tagguerai le post en 'résolu' (après quelques vérifications et tests bien sur).

Sinon, il y a un topic qui pourrait intéresser ceux qui souhaite obtenir plus d'informations sur le sujet, alors je colle l'URL ici :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-934606-start-0.html

A quand le libre hardware ?  :p

----------

